# Rumour: MIN/DET



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

According to an NBA source, the subject of a blockbuster deal involving Kevin Garnett, Rasheed Wallace and Ben Wallace has been broached between the Minnesota Timberwolves and the Detroit Pistons.

It looks like Saunders could get another chance to build his team around KG, if this artichle was true.

http://torontosun.com/Sports/Columnists/Harris_Bill/2005/08/05/1160089.html


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

:laugh: If this happens, I will no longer be a Wolves fan.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

sheefo13 said:



> :laugh: If this happens, I will no longer be a Wolves fan.


why because you would be getting 2 great players from a championship team plus 2 first rounders for a guy who puts up great numbers but never wins anything?


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

This would not be a good trade for the Wolves.

1. This squad was laughable before KG arrived, he not only gave this franchise respectability, but he took us to the next level repeatedly.

2. Garnett's '04-'05 *individual* numbers are almost equal to the Wallace's combined '04-'05 numbers:

Kevin Garnett: 22.2 ppg, 13.5 rpg, 5.7 apg, 1.5 spg, 1.4 bpg 

Wallace Twins: 24.2 ppg, 20.4 rpg, 3.5 apg, 2.25 spg, 3.85 bpg 
(This comparison was directly stolen from a poster on a different board.)

You're getting two players for the price of one!

3. Kevin Garnett is a league MVP, perennial all-star, all-NBA defensive teamer and all-NBA player. Ben Wallace is a beast on low-post defense and Rasheed is a frequent headcase (and astronomical talent) with a reputation for underachieving.

4. Truth is that you don't, *flat out, DON'T* trade a franchise player, unless you are getting one in return. Even then, you just don't trade KG.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

SuperHerbie said:


> 4. Truth is that you don't, *flat out, DON'T* trade a franchise player, unless you are getting one in return. Even then, you just don't trade KG.


Tell that to the Orlando Magic...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

like this will really happen. rolleyes.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

Long John Silver said:


> Tell that to the Orlando Magic...


:clap: 
LOL! I love it! But let's also remind the Bucks not to trade Kareem and the Warriors not to trade Wilt.

Damn, far too many stupid lopsided deals tend to favor the Lakers....


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

KJay said:


> like this will really happen. rolleyes.


Nah, but it gives us something to be all upset/excited about...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If I were to trade KG for anything, it would be a solid player and picks/ potential.... You do not trade KG to a team that has been to the finals the last 2 years.... Then all the picks are at the end of the first round... It doesn't make sense. You trade him to the Hornets, or Hawks... Pretty much do what the Vikings did with the Cowboys and make us the Cowboys! 

But still I am all against trading KG... It makes no sense at all.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

There are much better Garnett deals out there if the Wolves were to indeed trade Kevin Garnett.

If the Wolves were to trade Kevin Garnett, they would trade for young talent and first round pick*s*.

That said, KG will not be traded for young talent or picks. That is, because the Wolves should not look to rebuild. Just get some talent around this guy.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Joe Dumars recently declined even talking with McHale


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

What about Kevin Garnett for Vince Carter, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, and other players to match his salary?

Vince has been playing like a beast, SAR will fill the PF spot. You would have Sam, Wally, Vince, SAR, Olowokandi.

Not a bad lineup.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

furnace said:


> What about Kevin Garnett for Vince Carter, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, and other players to match his salary?
> 
> Vince has been playing like a beast, SAR will fill the PF spot. You would have Sam, Wally, Vince, SAR, Olowokandi.
> 
> Not a bad lineup.


Shareef is nice, but KG is one for the ages. If Kevin can get a couple of rings it will elevate him (properly, I believe) into legitimate "all-time great" type arguments.

As far as Vince Carter is concerned, I wouldn't want him in a KG trade if he came with a lifetime supply of crispy bacon. I don't like players who quit on their teams, period. Besides, is there anyone as overrated as Vince Carter?

Once again, I just wouldn't trade KG. Not even for LeBron. If we were offered LBJ for KG straight up, we'd take it. But, with everything Kevin has done and meant for this franchise and as great a player as he is, how can you in good conscience consider dealing the guy.

Don't get me wrong, I understand the business aspect of making a deal like LBJ for KG, but how much credibility would this franchise lose trying to make any future deals with players who see that we consider even one of the leagues not just truly great players but also great guys to be expendable? 

Plus, even in this Bizarro-world "LeBron the Timberwolf" fantasyland, he would bolt as soon as his contract was up and head to a franchise that isn't run like total [email protected]

Think about it, is there another player (Duncan, maybe...) that would not only put up with the kind of ineptitude that has been the hallmark of Wolves management but also re-up *twice* like Kevin Garnett has?

Can you really replace a guy like that?


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

So you're sayin' KG should have signed as a free agent somewhere else?


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

furnace said:


> So you're sayin' KG should have signed as a free agent somewhere else?


What? 

No, I'm saying that I've been pleasantly surprised that he hasn't given it more consideration, though. Most players in todays NBA would be screaming to be traded out of here if they had been saddled with the difficulties Garnett has had to face. 

Personally, I think it's a great testament to the guys heart and loyalty that he hasn't tried to force his way out one way or another. But, would you have been terribly surprised if he or anyone in his position had gone shopping for new teams?


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

KG is a top 3 player IMO but wallaces + 2 1st round picks would be too much for a player... Even for my best player


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Do you really believe KG will be able to win a championship in Minnesota? I for one don't... It's time for him to move on, like Shaq did. Even an aging Shaq couldn't ever have gotten equal value from any team, same with KG. I'm sure KG wants a ring before he has to retire, and I'm equally sure he is no longer confident of that while he's still in Minny. Would be a good chance for Twolves management to begin a new era of rebuilding whilst KG's value is sky high... Might as well get into the spirit of things this offseason, with so many teams going crazy with the trades...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

TracywtFacy said:


> Do you really believe KG will be able to win a championship in Minnesota?


Do you think the Wolves management cares if he wins a title elsewhere?



TracywtFacy said:


> Would be a good chance for Twolves management to begin a new era of rebuilding whilst KG's value is sky high.


New era of rebuilding? Hell, we couldn't put a decent team around the best player in the game, what makes you think we can rebuild? Outside of KG have the Wolves ever made a good draft pick? Ever? A "new era of rebuilding" will mean a new era of sports in the city of Las Vegas. If KG gets traded the only question left is what they're gonna rename the team, because Las Vegas Timberwolves just doesn't have a nice ring to it.


----------

